# grandkids, kids, myself



## Ed Mashburn (Aug 17, 2016)

Good evening to all- My son who lives in Phoenix with his family- far away from us- tells us that our grandson's teacher is concerned about his reversals and difficulty with handwriting in second grade. His reading comprehension is very good, his math skills are strong- he just has trouble writing, spelling and so on. Perhaps a referral for testing.
Lord, some things never change. We went through the same thing with his dad, and I had trouble with math in school.
I do hope they don't let grandson get involved with the special ed testing. I know very well why teachers refer kids, but sometimes it's best to just let the kid work through it with intense help from teacher and parents.
Once a kid gets a special ed placement- unless it's for gifted programs- it's very difficult to get him moved out of placement, and that tends to be what the kid becomes- a special placement kid.
We worked through this with my son, and I worked through it when I was a lower grades. I wish they didn't have to work through this with grandson.
good evening to all- Ed


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 17, 2016)

Yes, Ed, I completely understand. I ran my legs off having my son tested for this or that. Seems he wasn't talking at the age he should have, was not doing well in some subjects at school. I enrolled him in a pre school at a time when people didn't usually do that but that was the advice I was given.. After years of worry my son went to trade school instead of high school. He excelled in cabinetry and woodworking, won a national gold metal for his school efforts and now runs his own successful high end cabinetry business. Now my daughter is going through a similar problem with her son. I know it is all going to turn out, but she worries. I also was horrible in math. I spent my grammar school years in the "second group" of arithmetic as they called it back then. I'm still terrible in math. I married an accountant and took care of that problem.lol


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 17, 2016)

Ed, please listen to me. Special education isn't what it was back in the day. I was one of the slow kids in the early 1970's. I spent a year in a special needs school because I lagged behind in math and reading and I'd rather draw pictures in my spelling books. Also because there was a 4th grade teacher who just had it in for kids who didn't follow the rules. My parents put me back in regular school. As for reading and spelling? I eventually earned a degree with honors in English Lit...so you know how that goes.

But my daughter was diagnosed on the autism spectrum at two. She has had excellent enrichment through Head Start and then the public schools. It isn't anything like it used to be. Kids aren't labeled, they mainstream them into everything up to their ability and give them extra help with what they need. My daughter is high functioning but needs a closed classroom. But with your grandson it might just be dyslexia.

That isn't  anything as difficult as autism. It just means kids have a different way of learning and the right teacher can tap right into his strengths and make all the difference. But try to be supportive. The schools are so very different nowadays. My Dad was in education and he never understood my daughter's diagnosis. He always claimed if I spent more time working with her she'd be a perfectly normal kid. All the tutoring on my part in the world and that ain't gonna happen. Really, encourage his parents to get him the extra help he needs through the school. You know he's got great potential!<<<hugs>>>


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Aug 18, 2016)

Good morning to all- I am very much aware of what special ed is and is not. I was a special ed teacher for many years, and both my wife and I worked with special needs kids on a daily basis.
I really think my grandson will be fine- he would rather play on his I-Pad- God, how I hate those electronic baby-sitters and brain numbers- than take the time to read and write as needed in school. I expect he'll do well- he has quite good genetics going, really- but it can get very depressing and confusing for both parents and kids.
But I in no way blame the school or teachers- they're just doing their job.
good day to all- Ed


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 18, 2016)

Bless you and your wife, you know all about the special kids. It took me a long time to accept "execeptional", three of the older ones were "gifted". It took me awhile to adjust but I did. But I think you are right, you're grandson will be just fine. Besides we love our kids and grands just the way they are


----------



## CoMoJayne (Aug 22, 2016)

Well, hoping it's just a stage he's going through.  Boys are so much slower to tune in academically, at least that's my experience with sons, grandsons and in contrast granddaughters.


----------

